# NGD best guitar I've ever played!



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Seriously this is the best guitar I've ever played in my 17 years of playing. I know Larrivee makes nice acoustics but their electrics are possibly even better! 
I've worked at 2 music stores selling guitars over the years (Gibson, Collings, PRS, Suhr, Brian Moore, Fender etc) and this is the top for me. I'm kinda surprised given it only set be back $1100. AMAZING build quality, 1 piece body, top shelf parts, in-house wound p90s that are the best I've ever heard. Just a ridiculous guitar. SERIOUSLY.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Well no wonder you got a deal on it. They built it upsidedown/backwards. 



It looks wicked. I didn't know they were making electrics again.

Edit: I think I'd put black cover on the P90's.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Sneaky said:


> Well no wonder you got a deal on it. They built it upsidedown/backwards.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks wicked. I didn't know they were making electrics again.


Haha! This is one of the times where I'm especially sad to be a lefty. I wish all my buddies could try this guitar out. It BLOWS the 60's tributes out of the water in EVERY aspect. Tone, build quality and playability. Made in the USA with a beautiful Canadian made case. In fact, my buddy and I liked the tone of this RS2 more than the Collings 290 we compared it to. It was a righty so he was playing it The build quality was about even also. I can't say enough about this Larrivee. Just Amazing!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Cool, the best guitar I ever played was too expensive for me--as were several others.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

zontar said:


> Cool, the best guitar I ever played was too expensive for me--as were several others.


Most of the other amazing guitars I've played were MUCH more expensive than this one. I paid well over double for my LP standard in 1997 and this Larrivee is miles ahead of it in every way. I mean, it's not an ornate guitar but it's built extremely well and the tone is crazy good. I've never played a guitar this resonant and alive sounding.


----------



## Fane (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow, that thing looks incredible. 

It seems P90s are gaining in popularity nowadays, what with those 60's LPs + SGs being RI'd for $800 or so. 

Let's hear it, if you get a chance!


----------



## Todd68 (Mar 7, 2008)

Very nice! I love it that these acoustic companies (Taylor, Collings, Larrivee to name a few) are putting out electrics. They have a lot to prove, yet a strong reputation for quality to uphold. You just know the builds are going to be very nice. Congratulations.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

captainbrew said:


> Most of the other amazing guitars I've played were MUCH more expensive than this one. I paid well over double for my LP standard in 1997 and this Larrivee is miles ahead of it in every way. I mean, it's not an ornate guitar but it's built extremely well and the tone is crazy good. I've never played a guitar this resonant and alive sounding.


Guitar makers know we often "listen with our eyes" so some exploit that.
But on the other hand, many fancier looking guitars are also better made, and so sound better too.

But that doesn't mean a less fancy guitar isn't well made (As they are) and that they don't necessarily sound as good (Because some do)


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

I'll definitely be posting some clips of it in the next few days.
This will be my go to guitar from now on.
I've been a strat and tele guy lately with some random LP playing but I'm a Larrivee RS-2 guy now.
Don't get me wrong, my other guitars aren't for sale or anything but this is the best I own now out of 6 electrics (2 teles, 2 strats, a LP and the Larrivee)


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Those are pretty nice, they know how to build a nice guitar.
How did it compare to the Taylor solid body guitars?


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Bevo said:


> Those are pretty nice, they know how to build a nice guitar.
> How did it compare to the Taylor solid body guitars?


I haven't actually played a Taylor although they do make them left handed. I have heard many of them though and some have sounded great and some so so. The build quality of the Taylors is fantastic and about the same as the Larrivees in my opinion. I sold Taylors before they were building electrics and they were extremely consistent and well built instruments.


----------



## Cdn_Cracker (Oct 7, 2006)

Nice Larrivee... what model is it? The reason I ask is that it looks like a mahogany top..... I bought an RS-4 about a year and a half ago.... and loved it so much I dumped my PRS McCarty as quickly as I could. The RS has the build quality of guitars twice the price, better electronics than LP Custom Shops (incl Lollar humbuckers)... and although not as dark sounding as a true Gibson, it has a wonderful and full voice!!!

You'll have to post a Youtube vid or something...I am sure there are lots of us that would love to hear what it sounds like!


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Cdn_Cracker said:


> Nice Larrivee... what model is it? The reason I ask is that it looks like a mahogany top..... I bought an RS-4 about a year and a half ago.... and loved it so much I dumped my PRS McCarty as quickly as I could. The RS has the build quality of guitars twice the price, better electronics than LP Custom Shops (incl Lollar humbuckers)... and although not as dark sounding as a true Gibson, it has a wonderful and full voice!!!
> 
> You'll have to post a Youtube vid or something...I am sure there are lots of us that would love to hear what it sounds like!


It's an RS2. It's a 1 piece mahogany body and a 1 piece mahogany neck. They're making their own humbuckers and P90s now. I heard their humbuckers are unreal and I can attest to the fact that the P90s are the best I've ever heard and that includes Gibsons, PRS, Lollar, Rio Grande, Seymour Duncan and others. 
Here's an article about the length Jean's son Matthew went to create his version of a PAF. 

http://www.12fret.com/new/Larrivee_RS-4_electric_guitar_Jun9pg.html


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I owned a Larrivee suPer strat in the 80s. It has a bolt on neck and a Kahler. 

At the time it was hands down the best I had ever played. I wore the frets off that sucker.


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

Duuude, she's beautiful! Aesthetically very original, and i bet she sings!


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

Wow!
It's great to see a new, quality lefty out there! Bonus points for the P90s!
Clips and or Youtube would be appreciated!


----------



## notjoeaverage (Oct 6, 2008)

Just beautiful, I wish someone in my area carried Larivee


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice,

looks alot like my godin lg p90...which is a beautiful, amazing playing guitar!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I think you'll find that if you go to a small green grocer who selects their produce from the regional warehouse carefully, you get more consistently better stuff than if you go to a large supermarket where in order to fill the shelves of 15 stores in the area they have to take whatever is available that week. The nice stuff is mingled in with the bruised, dry, and tasteless stuff. It's not that the purchasers don't care, or wouldn't know decent produce if it bit them on the rump, but when you plan for mass quantities, you have to accept the bad with the good.

The wood is central to tone. But you know, it is one helluva lot easier to identify a bitchin piece of wood to make a decent guitar body when you aren't planning to sell tens of thousands of the same model.


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Love it!

I had a Larrivee RS1 neckthrough that was real nice









I also have a Larrivee built Siggy that is awesome.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

did you get the RS 2 in Ottawa?


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

rollingdam said:


> did you get the RS 2 in Ottawa?


I actually got it from Jerry's Lefty Guitars in Florida.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

I love that guitar!! 
That is my ideal LP.
You know, one of Larrivee's strongest points is his great wood sources. It seems no other company comes close to them in getting the best and so much of it. It was true in acoustics and it seems to be true with electrics. Of course, they can build well too.
It's awesome that it's standard for them to use a 1-piece body and a 1-piece neck.


----------



## jammers5 (Mar 26, 2010)

captainbrew said:


> Seriously this is the best guitar I've ever played in my 17 years of playing. I know Larrivee makes nice acoustics but their electrics are possibly even better!
> I've worked at 2 music stores selling guitars over the years (Gibson, Collings, PRS, Suhr, Brian Moore, Fender etc) and this is the top for me. I'm kinda surprised given it only set be back $1100. AMAZING build quality, 1 piece body, top shelf parts, in-house wound p90s that are the best I've ever heard. Just a ridiculous guitar. SERIOUSLY.


It comes as no surprise to me that you were talking about a Larivee. Back in the day of the pointy headstock guitars they were considered cadillacs and they certainly continued on with top notch acoustics after the metal craze was over. that is one beautiful guitar you have there my friend and I would be lying if I said I wasn't envious!

J5


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

Got me thinking - I'm gonna go lefty hunting and possibly pull the trigger on one of these! Was thinking of the 60's reissue but after seeing and hearing about this it's a no brainer!


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

In my experience the Larrivee was WAY better than the Gibson 60's tribute for about $200 or so more after taxes since Gibson charges extra for lefties ($979 + tax for the lefty 60's tributes I believe)

Larrivee also makes a humbucker version of the RS2 which I haven't tried but people are raving about their in house wound HB's. 

I know I LOVE the in house wound P90's.


----------



## wintle (Mar 25, 2008)

They have a HB version at 12th fret I played a couple of weeks back. Black. Very nice glossy finish. Very rock and roll. More so than I was expecting from Larrivee for some reason. Nice and light yet still well balanced. If I was looking for something in the same vibe as a special/jr/melody maker this would definitely be on the short list.

Cheers


----------

